# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  لماذا يخاف الشباب من الزواج ؟ أهي إحدى هذه الاسباب ؟؟

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




لماذا يخاف الشباب من الزواج ؟ أهي إحدى هذه الاسباب ؟؟؟؟؟


يعيش معظم الرجال في هاجس قد يلازمهم طوال حياتهم، هل أتزوج الآن؟ هل أنا مستعد لتحمل مسؤوليات الزواج؟ هل بإمكاني أن أكون أسرة سعيدة ؟!





بالإضافة إلى تضارب العديد من الآراء والأفكار المستقاة من تجارب الآخرين في أذهانهم التي تجعلهم أما يقدمون على خطوة الزواج، أو يرفضونها إلى الأبد.



إليكم 10 أسباب توصل إليها الخبراء، تدفع الرجال للابتعاد عن الزواج:

1. الشعور بأنه حكم مؤبد بالزواج لمدى الحياة.

2. التخلي عن فكرة أنه جذاب لكل نساء الأرض، وبأنه يستطيع التحدث والخروج مع أي فتاة في أي وقت.

3. الخوف من أن يقابل امرأة أخرى، تجعله يقول: "ماذا لو لم أكن متزوجا!".

4. الطلاق، بعد تكبد كل هذا العناء، قد ينتهي زواجي بالانفصال.

5. أن يصبح مثل والديه. يخاف الرجل أن يشبه أباه، ويبقى السؤال "هل أنا نسخة منه؟".

6. التخلي عن سلطات المرح، والتحكم، والحرية المطلقة، والخضوع لقوانين شركة الزواج المبنية على التفاوض، والنقاش، والاستسلام أحيانا.

7. الانضمام إلى حزب الأزواج المتعاونين، والمتآخين، والتخلي عن عضوية الشاب الأعزب.

8. العيش ضمن روتين الأسرة.

9. الاستسلام لآراء الزوجة وتحمل تعليقات مثل، ما هذا القميص؟ ما أين لك هذا الحذاء؟ من أين اشتريت هذه البدلة؟ أنت بحاجة لإعادة تأهيل على الموضة.

10. العيش في اجواء لا ثاني لها .. والزوجة لها الحق الوحيد بسماع كلامك المعسول.



الآن .. أنت كـ شاب لماذا تخاف من الزواج ؟؟؟ اهو احدى الاسباب المذكورة ؟؟؟ ام لك اسبابك الخاصة ؟؟؟

شاركنا اسبابك علّنــــــــــــا نصل الى حلول ترضينا ..

والفتيات ايضا لهنّ نصيب .. فرأيكُنّ مرحب به بكل سرور  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بشوف انه الشباب يخافو من الزواج لأنه  الشعور بأنه حكم مؤبد بالزواج لمدى الحياة.

----------


## Sc®ipt

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة الي ما بخاف من الزواج بحد ذاته لكن الخوف بموعد الزواج و تكوين الذات بمتطلبات الزواج بالإضافة للعمر الي بلعب دور كبير بهالموضوع

يعني مثلا شخص خلص توجيهي او بدرس جامعة و حب بنت بالجامعة و الله وفقهم و تزوجو فهل من المنطق انه كل يوم الصبح يروح على الوالد و يطلب منه مصروف اله وللمدام او اذا اجاه ولاد و هو على مقاعد الدراسة منطق كل ساعة يروح على الوالد و يطلب منه حق حليب و و و و للطفل و هل من المنطق انه يطلب من الوالد ثمن الأشياء الخاصة بزوجته و غيرها كثير
اما الشخص الي كون نفسه و تخرج و توظف او تعلم صنعه و صار معلم فيها و اشتغل على حاله و خلال عدة سنوات صار يقدر يفتح بيت و بنفس فمن المنطقي جدا انه اذا حب يكمل نصف دينه انه يتزوج

يعني الشغلة مش خوف من الزواج بحد ذاته لكن خوف من منطق الزاواج و فهم اعباء و متطلبات و واجبات الزواج قبل الإقبال عليه

من وجهة نظري السن المناسب للزواج هو ما بين 27 الى 30 سنة

و تحياتي الك اخي هدوء

----------


## بياض الثلج

هئة هئة هئة مو هاي الاسباب 

انا شايفة انو هاي الاسباب عند المعظم من الشباب الواعي  مو موجودة 

الأسباب أصبحت مادية فقط لا غير :SnipeR (97):  ولهيك بلجاو الشباب للمسمى بـ الحب  :Eh S(5): 

وان كان واعي ولنفس الاسباب اللي ذكرتها بكون أخذ جنسية أخرى وهي ظاهرة منتشرررررة جدا جدا 

يسلموا ع الطرح بس ما في حواليك عريس بدون اسباب  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة الي ما بخاف من الزواج بحد ذاته لكن الخوف بموعد الزواج و تكوين الذات بمتطلبات الزواج بالإضافة للعمر الي بلعب دور كبير بهالموضوع
> 
> يعني مثلا شخص خلص توجيهي او بدرس جامعة و حب بنت بالجامعة و الله وفقهم و تزوجو فهل من المنطق انه كل يوم الصبح يروح على الوالد و يطلب منه مصروف اله وللمدام او اذا اجاه ولاد و هو على مقاعد الدراسة منطق كل ساعة يروح على الوالد و يطلب منه حق حليب و و و و للطفل و هل من المنطق انه يطلب من الوالد ثمن الأشياء الخاصة بزوجته و غيرها كثير
> اما الشخص الي كون نفسه و تخرج و توظف او تعلم صنعه و صار معلم فيها و اشتغل على حاله و خلال عدة سنوات صار يقدر يفتح بيت و بنفس فمن المنطقي جدا انه اذا حب يكمل نصف دينه انه يتزوج
> 
> يعني الشغلة مش خوف من الزواج بحد ذاته لكن خوف من منطق الزاواج و فهم اعباء و متطلبات و واجبات الزواج قبل الإقبال عليه
> 
> ...





شكرا لمشاركتك اخي الكريم زيد ..

اذا برأيك انه مش خوف بقدر ما هو قدرة على تحمّل المسؤوليات الجسام التي تُلقى على كاهل الزوج ، طيب فكرك لو انه كل المقبيلين على الزواج فكروا بهالمسؤولية فكرك حدا بتزوج؟ لاني انا بشوف انو في رجال ومتل ما بقولوا ماليين هدومهم ويا الله متحملين المسؤوليات ، اكيد في اسباب بتدخل في عقلية الشباب من نواحي الاقتناع بالزواج نفسه او لأ .. بدليل اني قبل ما اطرح الموضوع بحثت على النت عن الاسباب اللي بذكرها الشباب ولقيت نسبة كبيرة منها بتحكي عن الارتباط والتقييد وقلة المصاري ، هدول الـسببين اكتر اشي بتحدثوا عنهن الشباب .. ايضا احنا بنشوف انو في شباب وصلوا اكتر من 30 ولساتهم مش متزوجين مع انهم مكملين متطلبات الزواج لكن مبدأ الزواج مش مقتنعين فيه..
هاي الفئة تزعجني الصراحة وابحث جاهدا على معرفة صيغة تفكيرهم اللي بتدفعم لهيك تصرّف!!!!!!!!

شكرا لتواجدك الرائع وكلامك المنطقي  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هئة هئة هئة مو هاي الاسباب 
> 
> انا شايفة انو هاي الاسباب عند المعظم من الشباب الواعي  مو موجودة 
> 
> الأسباب أصبحت مادية فقط لا غير ولهيك بلجاو الشباب للمسمى بـ الحب 
> 
> وان كان واعي ولنفس الاسباب اللي ذكرتها بكون أخذ جنسية أخرى وهي ظاهرة منتشرررررة جدا جدا 
> 
> يسلموا ع الطرح بس ما في حواليك عريس بدون اسباب




اهلا هناء .. بالتأكيد قد لا تكون بالضرورة منطبقة عند شبابنا خصوصا ان الدراسة جرت في دولة غربية ..

بالتأكيد هناك الكثرون ممن يريدون الزواج وبدون اسباب .. (نصيب !)

----------


## بياض الثلج

والنصيب غلاب محمود  :Emb3:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والنصيب غلاب محمود




بالطبع .. هو كذلك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ولهيك الرضى مطلووب منا  :Emb3:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ولهيك الرضى مطلووب منا





بياض الثلج ..

ما يؤنس الفؤاد .. وتطيب به الجروح وتلتئم فيه الأحزان

هو وعد الآخرة .. جنان عرضها كـ عرض السموات والأرض

اعتذر لخروجي خارج السياق .. ولكنني اعلّق على قضية الرضــــــــا ..


ارضى في الدنيا أملا ان تكون افراحي مُدّخرة في الآخرة ..


ونعمَ بالله

----------


## بياض الثلج

لم تخرج عن السياق محمود لني قلت الرضى مطلوب 

ولو كل واحد فينا برضى بالنصيب ما كان بصير شي بالعكس ربنا بساعد وما بنسى حدا 

بس الناس من الفئتين الشباب والذكور والحموااااات تحديدا مشغووولين بالأمور الدنيوية وكأنها ان ما انحلت تعقدت للابد 

 :Wink:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشكر تواجدك بياض الثلج كلامك من الذهب  :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]اشكر تواجدك بياض الثلج كلامك من الذهب [/align]


You too :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## رندا شواقفه

القصة بكل بساطه الرخيص ما خلى للغالي ثمن وبنات الحرام صارو كثار والشب صار يشك حتى بحاله وبطل يجوز والباقي عامل مصايب بحياته وخايف يشرب من نفس الكاس اللي سقاه لغيره.........................وفهمكم كفايه

----------


## Sc®ipt

> القصة بكل بساطه الرخيص ما خلى للغالي ثمن وبنات الحرام صارو كثار والشب صار يشك حتى بحاله وبطل يجوز والباقي عامل مصايب بحياته وخايف يشرب من نفس الكاس اللي سقاه لغيره.........................وفهمكم كفايه


مممممممممممم
بصراحة كلامك منطقي نوعا ما

492114a0-803c-4ccc-954c-758c3f7a1ea2
1.03.01

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا لمشاركتك اخي الكريم زيد .. 
> اذا برأيك انه مش خوف بقدر ما هو قدرة على تحمّل المسؤوليات الجسام التي تُلقى على كاهل الزوج ، طيب فكرك لو انه كل المقبيلين على الزواج فكروا بهالمسؤولية فكرك حدا بتزوج؟ لاني انا بشوف انو في رجال ومتل ما بقولوا ماليين هدومهم ويا الله متحملين المسؤوليات ، اكيد في اسباب بتدخل في عقلية الشباب من نواحي الاقتناع بالزواج نفسه او لأ .. بدليل اني قبل ما اطرح الموضوع بحثت على النت عن الاسباب اللي بذكرها الشباب ولقيت نسبة كبيرة منها بتحكي عن الارتباط والتقييد وقلة المصاري ، هدول الـسببين اكتر اشي بتحدثوا عنهن الشباب .. ايضا احنا بنشوف انو في شباب وصلوا اكتر من 30 ولساتهم مش متزوجين مع انهم مكملين متطلبات الزواج لكن مبدأ الزواج مش مقتنعين فيه..
> هاي الفئة تزعجني الصراحة وابحث جاهدا على معرفة صيغة تفكيرهم اللي بتدفعم لهيك تصرّف!!!!!!!! 
> 
> شكرا لتواجدك الرائع وكلامك المنطقي


بالبدايه انا بوفق رأي رفيقي سكربت  برأيه, وقت الزواج مهم جدا وهو عباره عن تفكير منطقي جدا , لانه مش معقول تتزوج بنات الناس وبعدين تبهدلهم للحاجه الماديه, الحاله الماديه بتحكم لانه متطلبات الزواج ما بترحم وفرضها علينا مجتمع برأيي مريض, اما بالنسبه لو فكر كل الشباب بنفس الطريقه اكيد رح يتزوجوا بالنهايه لانه الظروف بتختلف من قصة زواج لاخرى وهاي حكمة ربك بتيسير الامور , وبالنسبه للفئه العازفه عن الزواج بتوقع من خبرتهم الشخصيه ما عندهم قناعه بالزواج او ربما عازف بشكل مؤقت

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بالبدايه انا بوفق رأي رفيقي سكربت  برأيه, وقت الزواج مهم جدا وهو عباره عن تفكير منطقي جدا , لانه مش معقول تتزوج بنات الناس وبعدين تبهدلهم للحاجه الماديه, الحاله الماديه بتحكم لانه متطلبات الزواج ما بترحم وفرضها علينا مجتمع برأيي مريض, اما بالنسبه لو فكر كل الشباب بنفس الطريقه اكيد رح يتزوجوا بالنهايه لانه الظروف بتختلف من قصة زواج لاخرى وهاي حكمة ربك بتيسير الامور , وبالنسبه للفئه العازفه عن الزواج بتوقع من خبرتهم الشخصيه ما عندهم قناعه بالزواج او ربما عازف بشكل مؤقت




اهلا عمار .. كلامك منطقي  :SnipeR (22): 

شكرا لمشاركتك  :Smile:

----------


## الخمايسة

ازدياد امور الحياة مادياً  ادى الى زيادة عزوف الشباب عن الزواج حسب تقرير نشر قبل عدة اشهر وانا أرتئي في ذلك سبب
وشكرا لهدوء عاصف على الموضوع الهادف..... :SnipeR (79):

----------


## هلا

6. التخلي عن سلطات المرح، والتحكم، والحرية المطلقة، والخضوع لقوانين شركة الزواج المبنية على التفاوض، والنقاش، والاستسلام أحيانا.


اتوقع انه هذا اقوى سبب بس اكيد هيك حياة هو عملها بايده لانه بقدر يتحكم بحريته ومرحه وبسطه 
ليش الزوجة شو بدها غير انه زلمه يحميها ويتحمل مسؤؤليتها مثل ما  تحملها قبل زوجها ابوها وحماها وجدها وحد جدها يعني ما فيه شي جديد ع  الزوج .

مارح يكون سوبرمان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ازدياد امور الحياة مادياً  ادى الى زيادة عزوف الشباب عن الزواج حسب تقرير نشر قبل عدة اشهر وانا أرتئي في ذلك سبب
> وشكرا لهدوء عاصف على الموضوع الهادف.....




شكرا اخي الكريم لمشاركتك .. وفعلا سبب وجيه لعزوف الكثيرين من الشباب عن الزواج مع العلم انه من المؤسف ان تجد الآلاف من الفتيات يتجهن نحو العنوسة والآلاف من الشباب من لا يستطيعون الزواج وسبب ذلك قلّة الدخل !!

دعوة لخفض اجور المهور ايها الأهل .. هل من مُجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نحن الشباب ألا يُعلمنا واقعنا حين نصبح آباء وأمهات كيف نُعامل ابنائنا ولا نظلمهم بغلاء المهور ؟؟؟

مصيبة ان لم نتعلم !

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## الورده الجوريه

لكل شب راي مع انه لما ياخذ وحده مقتنع فيها وبتكون كل المواصفات فيها مستحيل يندم  :Gbiggrin:

----------

